# make up air/ exhaust hood for restaurant kit.



## zss42002 (Feb 17, 2008)

wiring a restaurant and was wondering if the make up air and the exhaust motors have to be protected by heaters? they are small motors and i was planning on just using a 20 amp single pole switch for the make up air and a double pole 20 amp. for the exhaust fan. the make up air fans have there own disconnects for servicing on them and the exhaust fan i have a non fused disconnect for servicing. 

they will all be controlled from a contactor so if there was a fire the contactor would open (via micro from the ansul system) all circuits but the exhaust will shut off.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I would say they need overload protection, they probably have it built in the motor if they're single phase


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

Depends on size of the motors.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Just replaced a 1.5 hp 3-phase motor in a hood exhaust fan, it had been installed with a starter & overloads.


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

430.32 (A) (2). Ol's required if greater than 1HP.


----------

